# Photos of our lot :o)



## XxKatexX (Apr 15, 2011)

Lucky - 15 year old 14.1 Section D:









































































Paddy - 7 year old 14.1 traditional cob:

























































Bliss - 10 month old Welsh Section A filly:

























Seppie (my boyfriend's mare) - 25 year old 15.3 Anglo Arab:

















































Sox (my bfs mom's gelding) - 14.1 Section D 

















































































And randoms:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

paddy is gourgeous infact all your horses are gourgeous


----------



## Dawny. (Apr 15, 2011)

Great Pics


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww they are all lovely! You have quite a selection


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgeous horses 

XxX


----------



## XxKatexX (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful all of them


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

They are all soo gorgeous. :001_wub:


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

Seppie looks bloody good! And you can send Paddy over here anytime you like


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Nice horses!  Thanks for putting the photos up.


----------



## anazonerose (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow its amazing photos. I like the photos of horse very much. You have nice collection of this photo.Black and white horse is looking to good.


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Lots of great pics there, they look great!


----------



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

very nice horses 
Great Pics!!!


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice and cute horses. and they are great winers.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Lovely pics#

I love paddy he looks a real softie


----------

